# 1050 Update



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Got it running pretty well. Changed oil and put in a new choke cable and battery. Changed the rusted shifter and freed up the shifter forks. Freed up the stuck clutch, doesn't need to be replaced yet. Started it up and put it in gear, it rolled a few feet started clunking and knocking in the tranny. Tried to tighten the locking diff and it went a little further and then nothing but a whinning noise. It's a six speed dual range. So, I'm thinking bad tranny? So I pulled off the seat and tranny top cover and looked at the gears, they all looked good and clean , but there was hardly any oil 90w inside. It also looked like someone already had the cover off as some bolts were missing and the others weren't very tight. I put the tractor up on a cement block and observed the gears as I turned the wheel. The differential gear wasn't meshing properly. Then I remembered about the adjustment for end play. After adjusting the rear axle and putting it back together, and adding oil, the tranny works fine. Guess someone thought the tranny was gone and just gave up on the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on getting her up and running! Sounds like you have a pretty fair machine now.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's not the prettiest but it's functional. Just went out to put it away and after I shut it down saw gas pouring out the carb guess the needle valve is stuck. But at least the shutoff at the tank still works! Oh well, tomorrow's another day!


----------

